# Sunshine Golden Retriever Rescue



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Fellow Golden Retriever Enthusiasts-

Please visit us at www.sunshinegoldenrescue.com. We are an all-volunteer organization working to find carefully matched homes for displaced Goldens and Golden mixes. We also work with Labs (because who can resist the charm of those Labbie faces!)

We welcome you to learn more about us in the hopes that you will be interested in joining our team. We are always looking for foster homes, home visitors, people who will conduct phone interviews, etc. We are also looking for legal and accounting help!

Thanks so much,
Lisa Makas
Adoption Coordinator SGRR


----------



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

:welcome: Welcome Sunshine Golden Rescue.We look forward to reading about your group and spending time exploring your web site.
Again,Welcome,
Shane


----------



## Allie and the Gang =) (Apr 21, 2005)

Welcome and i admire what you guys are doing! I enjoyed looking at your website! We have 7 Goldens already LOL


----------



## Love4Goldies (Oct 3, 2005)

Hello and welcome! It's great what your doing and one look at their loving faces and I know it's all worth it! I have 3 dogs now but do you ever need people to be a midpoint person in dropping off or picking up? A friend of mine does that for Airdale rescue. I'd be willing to do that to volunteer. I'm in the Chicago area. Not sure if you go this far or not.


----------



## batemanterry (Dec 17, 2005)

*Rescue groups*

Hello,
First off I want to say thank you all for the outstanding job youall are doing for these wonderful animals. Without you all, they would have no one. It is sad to visit rest homes and meet mothers and fathers who have several kids, but none never come to see them anymore. It is like they were just wheeled up to the porch and left off and forgotten like they were a burden. This is the same way with these wonderful animals. After they give their love and loyality many are pushed aside for another one or they become a burden and nolonger wanted. The ones who nolonger want these pets,never stop to think of the times these wonderful animals help bring happiness and joy into their lives when they were hurting or in need or the undying loyality they gave when everyone else gave up on them. IT makes me so mad and I want to reach out and shake the ones who treat their parents and family pets in the manner they do. However that would do them no good, for the only way they will ever change is to come to the realization that the one or ones who truly loved them and card for them are gone. Only then it will be to late, but hopefully they will learn and make changes in their lives for the better. I pray that the ones who have treated a beautiful animal such as a Golden Retriever in any bad or harmful way, never again be allowed to own or have one. I so glad America and the Retrievers have friends such as you all and those who Foster their homes and lives out to care for these misplaced pets. May GOD bless you all in all you do for all you are doing and have done!
I live here in Andrews, North Carolina with my wife and three grandchildren whom we are helping raise. We lost our beloved pet,"Candy" over a year ago, Candy was a full blooded Austrilian Sheperad and she was so smart and loved be all who lived around us. I wanted to get another one of this breed, but I was voted down. After doing my studies and research I have realized just how loving and caring and family devoted these superb animals are/ So I agreed to their wish. We would love to get a full blooded puppy if one comes your way or a older one who is good with children will be great also. I was wanting to ask you all if there is a Rescue Group near us here in Andrews,NC? Please help us if you can. 
May you all have a safe and wonderful CHRISTmas and New Year!
Terry Bateman


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

There are four golden retriever rescue groups in North Carolina, according to the National Golden Retriever Club. 

See http://www.grca-nrc.org/ then look to the left for the list of rescue groups by state, and by country. 

Good luck! Hope you find the perfect new companion.


----------

